

Google AppEngine 1.7.7 lowers pricing a bit - latchkey
https://code.google.com/p/googleappengine/wiki/SdkForJavaReleaseNotes

======
latchkey
Billing enabled apps will no longer be subject to a $2.10 minimum weekly
spend. Instead, apps will only be charged for their actual usage.

